# my mac osx 10.4.1.1 cant boot up



## tracymurray1 (Mar 12, 2009)

mac os x 10.4.1.1 will not boot uo mac grey circle just goes round and round, problem is ive lost all my disks so how do i replace bootup disks free thank you


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

There is no 10.4.1.1, so it is either 10.4.1 or 10.4.11. Also, 10.4 is Tiger, not Leopard. If you no longer have the restore disks that came with the Mac, then you will need to contact Apple and see if they can replace the disks, or will require you to buy new ones. What happens when you hold down the option key when you start the Mac up?


----------



## OM3GA (Jan 22, 2008)

Your Mac can't find the Directory. You NEED the restore disk!


----------

